# ipad envoi bizarre



## bob41 (8 Novembre 2012)

bonjour
avez vous déjà rencontré ce gag ou bug
IPAD 3 ios6.0.1  ADSL. free protocole POP   idem ipad, pas de Icloud activé
tout fonctionnait bien puis maintenant quand de l'IPAD je menvoie un mail à moi même (pour certaines vérif) il se passe la chose suivante :
envoi d'un mail simple, départ arrivée OK
envoi d'un document depuis les apps Book, Page,adobe reader , départ arrivée OK
envoi d'une photo depuis la fleur (apps photo integrée) départ puis echec connection
si même photo même poids envoyée à partir dune apps Penultima (travail graphique manuel), succès
envoi de la photo a partir de léapps fleur en envoyant à un tiers avec moi en CC
succès .
j'ai passé une heure en apple store qui n'ont raconté des bêtises en impliquant free alors que mon I mac a coté de l'ipad envoi et reçois tout dans les mêmes conditions.
??????


----------



## Lauange (12 Novembre 2012)

Hello

Encore un mystère insoluble pour la hot line...


----------

